# Two surprises tonight



## patrickfraser (Jul 21, 2012)

My Rhombodera valida laid a HUGE ooth. She looks like she's even impressed herself. :lol: She seemed to "groom" the ooth and I took a video. If it's half way decent, I'll post it.







It looks like only one of my orchids has laid a fertile ooth. I had a very small hatch of about 10.  Here is one of the little guys. I'm hoping that maybe some others will hatch out, but not expecting it. There is a second ooth of this female incubating and it's much larger. Hopefully I will get enough for a good breeding stock and have better luck next time.


----------



## agent A (Jul 21, 2012)

I want some Rhombodera when they hatch


----------



## twolfe (Jul 21, 2012)

Congratulations! Did you cf valida guard the ooth for a while? I always feel bad when I have to remove them.

My cf valida laid an ooth that is really long compared to my cf stalii females. I got rid of two of my un-mated female valida but have a third un-mated one. She just laid an ooth, too, and it looks just like the other female's ooth...very long.

I hope you get more Orchid nymphs, but 10 is better than 0.... They sure are cute.


----------



## patrickfraser (Jul 21, 2012)

Yeah, 10 is what I started with, so I guess I'm "breaking even". It will be nice if the second ooth hatches more. It will be nice to have nymphs of different ages. Anybody have male orchids? It's a shame to have the females just laying duds.


----------



## agent A (Jul 21, 2012)

Tammy Wolfe said:


> Congratulations! Did you cf valida guard the ooth for a while? I always feel bad when I have to remove them.
> 
> My cf valida laid an ooth that is really long compared to my cf stalii females. I got rid of two of my un-mated female valida but have a third un-mated one. She just laid an ooth, too, and it looks just like the other female's ooth...very long.
> 
> I hope you get more Orchid nymphs, but 10 is better than 0.... They sure are cute.


U have stali too? I like stali better

Lemme know if u get xtra stali nymphs

Maybe I can trade u for some stagmomantis californica or perhaps some Samia cynthia


----------



## stacy (Jul 22, 2012)

what a proud mommie


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Jul 22, 2012)

agent A said:


> I want some Rhombodera when they hatch


Yeah me too! Oh and congrats, I love surprises like that! I hope your second ooth gets some better numbers.


----------



## twolfe (Jul 22, 2012)

agent A said:


> U have stali too? I like stali better
> 
> Lemme know if u get xtra stali nymphs
> 
> Maybe I can trade u for some stagmomantis californica or perhaps some Samia cynthia


Hi Alex, I don't want to hijack Scott's thread... So, I sent you email.


----------



## twolfe (Jul 22, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> Yeah, 10 is what I started with, so I guess I'm "breaking even". It will be nice if the second ooth hatches more. It will be nice to have nymphs of different ages. Anybody have male orchids? It's a shame to have the females just laying duds.


Are you females from Yen's stock? I am waiting to find out if one of my females laid a fertile ooth. Did your female that laid the ooth with the 10 nymphs lay another one? If so, you'll probably get more next time.


----------



## agent A (Jul 22, 2012)

Tammy Wolfe said:


> Hi Alex, I don't want to hijack Scott's thread... So, I sent you email.


yay i will check my email!!


----------



## Chivalry (Jul 22, 2012)

I love that first pic! I've noticed my ghosts seem to guard their ooths. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 22, 2012)

She's not guarding it, shes wondering what the ////// that is?! :clown:


----------



## ismart (Jul 22, 2012)

That's good looking ooth! I hope you have a great hatch!


----------



## patrickfraser (Aug 20, 2012)

WOOT WOOT!  :clap: Came home to this this evening. Mission accomplished. It must have just started not long ago. I hope they all manage to break free of that cluster. It looks like a fairly decent number of nymphs. Now to wait and see if female #2's ooth hatches. Then I am set.

Sorry about the quality, but I just took it through the plastic as I didn't want to disturb them any.


----------



## aNisip (Aug 20, 2012)

Congrats! Its always a joyous feeling when an ooth hatches...all the little mantii runnin' around  :clap:


----------



## patrickfraser (Aug 20, 2012)

My suspicions were correct and a glob of nymphs is just hanging there. I probably was gone too long today and didn't get home as early as usual and it's been really warm recently. Oh well. There is theil Female #2's ooth and a second from this one that I know is fertile and will have to be more careful with the humidity.


----------



## patrickfraser (Aug 20, 2012)

There are enough to keep it going another generation at least. I misted the container and hoping some more might break free. It may be too late and they are all too well malformed and hardened. I will see what is there in the morning.


----------



## Mvalenz (Aug 21, 2012)

Hope everything works out and you have more nymphs in the morning.


----------



## TySAAAN (Aug 22, 2012)

Dang! Its so fascinating how praying mantis' lay something SOO big!!!


----------



## Rick (Aug 22, 2012)

TySAAAN said:


> Dang! Its so fascinating how praying mantis' lay something SOO big!!!


A good portion of the ooth is just air actually.


----------



## aNisip (Aug 23, 2012)

Rick said:


> A good portion of the ooth is just air actually.


So true...


----------

